# Oshkosh 2018



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2017)

I am seriously considering returning to Oshkosh in 2018. I know Jason cannot go next year so I am looking for someone who would like to attend with me. I plan on driving next year leaving on Friday July 20th which will get me there for the weekend before the show arrivals days.It is a 12 hour drive from my place. I plan on coming home on Sunday July 29th.

If you are interested in traveling with me or meeting me in Oshkosh and rooming together at the University for the week on a cost sharing basis let me know and we will work together to make this event happen.

It is never too early to start to plan. 

The actual dates for Oshkosh are Monday July 23rd to Sunday July 30th but as I say, getting there for the 21st and 22nd will allow you to catch many arrivals.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2017)

I will most likely be working the show next year as well. I work with a news agency, so all the accomodations are worked out in advance, but it would be cool to see if other members come out to it to and get a group together for a post show dinner or to hang out.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2017)

My room is booked.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2017)

Hmm. I wonder .................... Karl ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2017)

It's on the bucket list but I also need to book a 25th anniversary vacation around that time. And no, the wife would not appreciate Oshkosh! Maybe, just maybe....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2017)

Been doing some initial digging, and I think it would be beyond my current budget. There are a couple of Ian Allen tours to the event, but they are both in excess of £2,000 before any meals and other expenses etc., so with travel to London, Heathrow, car parking, UK hotel etc, it would be over £2,500.
Think I'll stick with the possibility of Normandy next year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Been doing some initial digging, and I think it would be beyond my current budget. There are a couple of Ian Allen tours to the event, but they are both in excess of £2,000 before any meals and other expenses etc., so with travel to London, Heathrow, car parking, UK hotel etc, it would be over £2,500.
> Think I'll stick with the possibility of Normandy next year.



Terry, airfare to Toronto and a passport is all you need. I will do the driving, get you to and from the airport and be your unofficial Oshkosh guide if that makes it doable for ya.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2017)

I'll have a think about it Jeff, as I've always wanted to go to Oshkosh.
However, it's about the same time as Karl and I, possibly with Andy too, were thinking of doing a bit of a European tour, probably Normandy, and maybe an airshow either in France of the UK to round it off.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Hope you guys can make it, Jeff as you know I will be there along with my son and betting Eric as well. If there is anything I can help out as well let me know, it is practically in my back yard LOL.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> I'll have a think about it Jeff, as I've always wanted to go to Oshkosh.
> However, it's about the same time as Karl and I, possibly with Andy too, were thinking of doing a bit of a European tour, probably Normandy, and maybe an airshow either in France of the UK to round it off.


It is nice to have options. I know for 2019 Jason and I are planning a return together so maybe a reunion of sorts could be done then.

Thanks Paul, I still have your number and for sure we will meet up again next year.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2017)

That would be good Jeff.
The Oostwold airshow, in northern Holland, is back in 2019, in early June, and we'll probably go to that again. So if the timing is right for you both, you could join us, and Marcel. Great little airshow, with plenty of room and very laid back, and a lively area too.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> That would be good Jeff.
> The Oostwold airshow, in northern Holland, is back in 2019, in early June, and we'll probably go to that again. So if the timing is right for you both, you could join us, and Marcel. Great little airshow, with plenty of room and very laid back, and a lively area too.


Return to Oshkosh is what I meant, not across the pond


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 11, 2018)

Got an email mail from my Buffalo Buddy Jason and it would appear that the brownie points bank he has built up has reached sufficient funds that he is at 90% availability to attend again. It would appear that J and J will be heading west again this summer as the North American dynamic duo. Vintage British Jets are on the sked, Vampire, Venom and Meteor are all confirmed. I have never seen a Venom or Meteor in the air so I am looking forward to that. Doc is returning as well. This year marks the 80th anniversary of the T-6 family of aircraft so I expect alot of snarling round engine types including the Aeroshell display team, the Skytypers and the Canadian Harvard Aerobatic Team.

Always interested to see the "new" warbirds as well.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2018)

Good to hear you have a travelling partner. I will not make it this year as it will be a busy summer with a Baltic cruise and west coast kayak trip on the sched, not to mention that our Hurricane will likely be finished in the same timeframe, meaning engine runs, ceremonies, and delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 11, 2018)

Great news Jeff, yep been watching the list grow. Looking to be another great year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2018)

Just learned today that Oshkosh 2018 will be celebrating the 100th birthday of the RAF. Salivating at a large gathering of refined British metal and fabric as aircraft from WW! era to modern day stuff are expected.

OOOHHHHHH YAAAAA!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah read that as well, will be interesting as not sure if I will make it this year every day as taking a different vacation


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Little tease as Oshkosh kicking off yesterday

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2018)

One more before I have to go

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice stuff Paul. I have no way to add photos till I get home but good to see you have resurrected this thread.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice ones Paul !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks Terry and Jeff, thought this a clever idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice shots! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks Hugh, few more shots.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2018)

More please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry for the large file size but I don't think I can make it smaller from my phone.






Cheers, 
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2018)

Great pics. 

Man I wish I had flown into Oshkosh when I lived up in the Midwest.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2018)

Jason and I are up extra early today as we have decided to forgo our last day at Oshkosh and head down to USAF Museum in Dayton Ohio. He has never been and it will entail an extra hour or so in the car as opposed to straight back to Buffalo. It is going to be a long day but....to the victors go the spoils. 

Cheers, 
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2018)

Excellent shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2018)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks guys, here are a few aircraft that are suppose to fly across the pond next year for the 75th anniversary of the D-Day landings if all goes well. I believe they are trying to get 12 total DC-3's and C-47's here in the states to participate for this over sea's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Geedee (Jul 26, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks guys, here are a few aircraft that are suppose to fly across the pond next year for the 75th anniversary of the D-Day landings if all goes well. I believe they are trying to get 12 total DC-3's and C-47's here in the states to participate for this over sea's.
> 
> View attachment 503377



Great pics mate...wish i was there !.
Currently, there are 20 planning on making the trip over the Pond...now less Bluebonnet Belle unfortunately  . I will be at Duxford on the last two days before they all fly off over to France.
The Aircraft that are confirmed | Daks over Normandy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2018)

Few more from Air venture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## at6 (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm starving for Harvards and Texans.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2018)

Few more, really an unusual year at Oshkosh this year.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2018)

at6 said:


> I'm starving for Harvards and Texans.



Next batch, I still have not off loaded them from camera


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 28, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Few more, really an unusual year at Oshkosh this year.
> 
> View attachment 503617
> View attachment 503618
> ...


Breath taking shots! Bring back memories galore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2018)

Excellent Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2018)

Great shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2018)

Great stuff Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 28, 2018)

Very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks guys, still going through shots but a few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2018)

Really great !.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 29, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks guys, still going through shots but a few more
> 
> View attachment 503666
> View attachment 503667
> ...


It doesn't get any better than this

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2018)

thanks my friend, something a little special for you since I know you love WWI aircraft

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> It doesn't get any better than this



Thanks Bill


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you Paul. That's a great collection of shots of the WW1 planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 29, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Bill


You are welcome. The camera work is outstanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> You are welcome. The camera work is outstanding.



Thanks Bill, you are too kind, I am still learning and each day I take pictures I learn something new.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2018)

few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 29, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Bill, you are too kind, I am still learning and each day I take pictures I learn something new.


I don't know how you can improve perfection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice selection of pics, Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Jul 29, 2018)

Love the half track. The pictures of the aircraft are excellent as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 29, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks guys, still going through shots but a few more
> 
> View attachment 503666
> View attachment 503667
> ...


Thank you. Thank you. Texans, yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## at6 (Jul 29, 2018)

No pistons, no props, not a true plane.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2018)

Lovely shots. The Roseland Spitfire Y2-K is now on a cross country tour to visit Comox BC where the restoration work was being done before VWoC got hold of her to finish the job. I'm trying to find out the planned stops on its way back to Ottawa in hopes that a stay in Calgary is on the menu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2018)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone, first day back to work and have to cut grass when I get home but will try and get some more up later today


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2018)

Great series of pics..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2018)

I guess this is why I love Air Venture, its not just about war birds but also classic planes of just about every type that you can imagine that come in. Here are a few.


























and jets

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2018)

Few more, and a couple of bicycles, I am sure Bill can attest to using this as a form of transportation over seas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2018)

Humm weird, pictures didn't post for some reason. try this again.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2018)

test


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2018)

I can see the pics above.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 30, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> I guess this is why I love Air Venture, its not just about war birds but also classic planes of just about every type that you can imagine that come in. Here are a few.
> 
> View attachment 503788
> View attachment 503789
> ...


Great shot of the AT-11. This aircraft was used in Bombardier School. I logged 100 hours and dropped 200 practice bombs from one.

Is the DC-3 N728G with the classy paint job from the Ford Museum? If so, it was the North Central Airlines Corporate Aircraft in which I flew a number of times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2018)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 31, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Few more, and a couple of bicycles, I am sure Bill can attest to using this as a form of transportation over seas.
> 
> View attachment 503799
> View attachment 503800
> ...


Like the "Ultra Lite" shot. Always wanted to give that a try. Knew a guy who flew one from Denver,Colorado to Rapid City, South Dakota to participate in a ceremony honoring a pioneer aviator. Took him the biggest part of two days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2018)

Beauty shots Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks guys, I will try and post some more today if I can get my son off my computer today lol


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Great shot of the AT-11. This aircraft was used in Bombardier School. I logged 100 hours and dropped 200 practice bombs from one.
> 
> Is the DC-3 N728G with the classy paint job from the Ford Museum? If so, it was the North Central Airlines Corporate Aircraft in which I flew a number of times.



I am not sure on that dc3 Bill. Ive seen it plenty of times but never looked it up on who owns it


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 1, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> I am not sure on that dc3 Bill. Ive seen it plenty of times but never looked it up on who owns it


It probably is not the noted North Central "728" that was retired and given to the Ford Museum. The 728 number caught my eye.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2018)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2018)

The DC3 you are talking about is registered to KW Plastics Inc out of Troy Alabama.

Cheers, 
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 1, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> The DC3 you are talking about is registered to KW Plastics Inc out of Troy Alabama.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jeff


Thanks


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2018)

My room is booked already for 2019 as the Jason and Jeff show will ride west again! #twinmustangplease!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 6, 2018)

Sorry been trying to catch up on other things but here is a shot for you guys.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2018)

Good shot!


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Feb 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2019)

Excellent...!


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2019)

T minus 4 days and counting to 2019 Airventure.


----------



## at6 (Jul 16, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> T minus 4 days and counting to 2019 Airventure.


Wheeeeee! More photos of T-6s.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2019)

Cool stuff!


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Jul 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice one!


----------

